# Kühlung



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

*Kühlung*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten einen PC schenken lassen. 
Dieser hat eine GTX 1069 3gb und einen AMD fx8370e.
Leider ist die Kühlung sehr laut. Deshalb will ich zu einer Wasserkühlung umsteigen. Die Kühlung soll für CPU UND GPU sein.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kühlern dieser Art gemacht?


PS: Der  Kühler sollte unter 150€ liegen.

Link zum PC:
http://m.ebay.de/itm/182269246422#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

also, da wird beim PC kein besonderer Kühler für die CPU erwähnt. Wenn da nur der AMD-Standardkühler drauf ist, dann ist es klar, dass der laut ist. Da brauchst du aber auf keinen Fall extra eine Wasserkühlung. Du kannst mit einem Kühler für 30-35€ sehr leise kühlen, wenn du nicht oder nur dezent übertakten willst, und für 10-20€ mehr ginge auch starke Übertaktung.  Mein Tipp wäre zB ein EKL Alpenföhn ECO, mehr brauchst du mit Sicherheit nicht. 

Wenn aber die Grafikkarte mit Schuld ist, dann reicht ein neuer CPU-Kühler nicht. Eine WaKü für CPU und GPU ist aber echt teuer - da würde ich dann eher die Grafikkarte verkaufen und eine neue holen, die als leise bekannt ist. Da bist du in der Summe viel günstiger unterwegs. 

Was hinzu kommt ist nämlich, dass du auch noch Platz für die WaKü brauchst. Eine kleine NUR für die CPU passt vlt noch, aber für CPU und Grafikkarte brauchst du mind einen Radiator mit 3x 120mm Lüfter, wahrscheinlich sogar eher zwei Radiatoren, einen 3x und einen mit 1-2 Lüftern. In Deinem Gehäuse scheint es aber ausschließlich EINZELplätze zu geben, d.h. du könntest da drei kleine Radiatoren mit je einem Lüfter einbauen, was aber sehr ineffektiv ist. Du brauchst also dann ein Gehäuse, in das genug Radiatoren passen, plus die Wasserkühlung. Da bist du schnell bei mehr als 300 Euro... 

Hat Deine GXT 1060 denn nur einen Lüfter, oder sind es 2-3?


----------



## RichardLancelot (26. Mai 2017)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie herbboy. Ich denke auch dass die Grafikkarte mehr Krach als der CPU-Kühler macht, daher wäre das ne wichtige Info.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Ok erstmal danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe versucht, den Prozessor zu übertakten, doch da kommt der Lüfter nicht mehr nach.
CPU und GPU Lüfter sind NICHT das Problem!!!
Habe mal die Lüfter ausgelesen und am schnellsten drehen sich die Frontlüfter(Keine Ahnung, ob die so heißen).
Meine Überlegung war es, diesen Lüfter in eine WakÜ umzutauschen und den dann an CPU anzuschleißen.
Da ihr ja jetzt gesagt habt, dass das mit einer Grafikkarte sehr teuer werden kann, lasse ich es lieber.
Wenn ich den Front Lüfter gegen eine Wasserkühlung austausche, dass meine ich, dass keine Luft mehr zur Graka kommt. Stimmt das?
Die Graka hat 2 lüfter
LG Sebastian

PS: graka ist übertaktet!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok erstmal danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich habe versucht, den Prozessor zu übertakten, doch da kommt der Lüfter nicht mehr nach.
> CPU und GPU Lüfter sind NICHT das Problem!!!
> Habe mal die Lüfter ausgelesen und am schnellsten drehen sich die Frontlüfter(Keine Ahnung, ob die so heißen)Meine Überlegung war es, diesen Lüfter in eine WakÜ umzutauschen und den dann an CPU anzuschleißen.


 nein, würde ich nicht machen. Die Lüfter vorne sollen ja frische Luft reinbringen, das kann dann in der Tat für die Graka nachteilig sein.

Halte jeden Lüfter im PC doch mal einzeln vorsichtig an, wenn der PC laut ist - dann weißt du, welcher besonders laut ist. Die Graka denke ich eher nicht, wenn sie 2 Lüfter hat. Es kann durchaus der CPU-Lüfter sein, obwohl er nicht schnell dreht. Es gibt Lüfter, die bei 1000 U/Min doppelt so laut wirken wie andere bei 1200 U/Min.


Wenn wirklich nur vorne die/der Lüfter laut sind, dann schau mal, ob du die vlt am Mainboard anschließen und langsamer drehen lassen kannst. Oder hol Dir neue. Vorne kannst du EINEN langsamem und somit auch leisen Lüfter einsetzen. Hinten sollte halt einer sein, der was schneller dreht und die Luft rausbringt. Da der hinten ist, hört man den aber nicht so sehr. Daher: vorne zB 800 U/min, hinten 1200-1500. 

Hast du hinten überhaupt einen?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Hinten habe ich kienen.
Da wollte ich den lüfter der Wasserkühlung dran machen.

Der CPU Lüfter ist "ganz" leise!
habe den gerade mal angelangt und alles gleich wie vorher.
Wenn der PC mal komplett ausgelastet ist, dann hört man den richtig.
Mein Problem ist, dass wenn ich z.B. ETS2 spiele der Lüfter auf 3200 rpm läuft und ich somit meine, dass der PC explodiert. In Spielen ist die temperatur oftmals bei 90 °


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Hinten habe ich kienen.
> Da wollte ich den lüfter der Wasserkühlung dran machen.


 und vorne sind zwei? Ich würde einen von denen hinten rein machen. 

Und check das mit dem "Lüfter anhalten". Wenn es wirklich die Frontlüfter sind: heutzutage gibt es für 6-10€ superleise passende Lüfter. Mit ner Wasserkühlung aber würdest du ja das Problem der lauten Lüfter nicht lösen. Du kannst zwar auch zB nen neuen Lüfter und ne kleine CPU-WaKü nehmen. Aber das lohnt sich nicht, da kommst du mit einem CPU-Kühler für 30€ billiger auch sehr leise weg. D.h prüf mal, ob vlt auch der CPU-Lüfter nicht doch ebenfalls laut ist.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Vorne habe ich 2.
Was meinst du mit einem passendem Lüfter?? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich diese Lüfter überhaupt wegbringe!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Vorne habe ich 2.
> Was meinst du mit einem passendem Lüfter?? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich diese Lüfter überhaupt wegbringe!


 mit passend meine ich die Größe. Da sind 100pro 2 Lüfter mit 120mm-Rahmenbreite drin, das ist Standard. Die kannst du auch ganz sicher ausbauen, kann halt sein, dass du rauskriegen musst, wie man die Front bei dem Gehäuse abbekommt. Dein Gehäuse ist laut eBay das Vaya II 

https://de.sharkoon.com/product/1185/14095#desc

kommt das hin?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Mein Gehäuse schaut etwas anders aus.
Genauso wie das Bild in ebay.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

https://de.sharkoon.com/product/1185/T3-W#desc
Ungefähr so
Ist zwar nicht dieses Yaya II, schaut aber genauso aus


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> https://de.sharkoon.com/product/1185/T3-W#desc
> Ungefähr so
> Ist zwar nicht dieses Yaya II, schaut aber genauso aus


 ok, das hat aber auch 2x 120mm vorne als Lüfter, wäre also vom Prinzip her das gleiche. Schau dann mal, welche Lüfter wirklich laut sind, und sag bescheid. Ggf. kannst du auch den oberen der beiden Lüfter rausnehmen und hinten verwenden, und den unteren vlt. per Adapter oder Anschluss am Mainboard langsamer drehen lassen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Habe alle Lüfter mal angelangt!
Als ich die Front Lüfter angelangt habe, war der PC flüsterleise!
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der obere LÜfter Luft rein bläst und der untere die Lüft raus!
Habe mir mal diesen EKL Alpenföhn ECO angeschaut.
Dieser ist ja ziemlich groß!
Passt der überhaupt ins Gehäuse rein?
Falls ich den nehmen würde(Bin ir nicht sicher!!) ist da alles für einen Dummi (wie mich)  dabei?
Habe den Lüfter bis jetzt erst 1 mal abgeschraubt und WLP drauf gemacht.
Würde das mein Netzteil überhaupt aushalten, wenn ich diesen EKL Alpenföhn ECO draufbauea?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2017)

Wenn nicht der CPU-Lüfter das Problem ist, musst du nicht unbedingt nen neuen holen. Der Eco ist nicht klein, aber er passt. Du hast 16cm Platz bis zur Seitenwand, der Brocken hat 15cm. Und der Strombedarf ist ja einzig und allein der CPU-Lüfter, der braucht also nicht mehr Strom als der aktuelle CPU-Lüfter. 

Du kannst aber auch den etwas kleineren Ben Nevis von EKL nehmen, der ist auch schon gut. 


Bin jetzt erstmal offline, bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Ok  und für die Montage muss man da irgendetwas beachten?
Wenn ich das Mainboard abbauen muss, gibt es da Tipps? 

Ist da alles dabei was ich zum Einbauen brauche?
Und bei den Front Lüftern kann ich da welche von be quiet nehmen?
Ist die Montage/Demontage der Front Lüftern bei mir einfach oder schwer?

Würde der "neue"  CPU Lüfter meine cpu auf 4,5 GHZ aushalten?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (26. Mai 2017)

Könntest du mir bitte einen direkten Amazon Link zu dem Lüfter und dem Front Teil schicken?
Ich finde da irgendwie nix.

Gibt es Tipps für den front kühler zum  An/Abbau?

Würde der auch als CPU Lüfter gehen oder würdest du den anderen nehmen?

Be Quiet BK008 Prozessorlüfter schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KVNCEIG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_13rkzb5EHXYKY


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte einen direkten Amazon Link zu dem Lüfter und dem Front Teil schicken?
> Ich finde da irgendwie nix.
> 
> Gibt es Tipps für den front kühler zum  An/Abbau?
> ...


 Der Kühler ist schon mal gut. Für die Gehäuselüfter kannst du zwei von denen nehmen https://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-F12-PWM-Fl%C3%BCsterleiser-Geh%C3%A4usel%C3%BCfter/dp/B002QVLBM2 

aber kannst du mal schauen, was für ein Mainbaord du genau hast? zB mit dem Tool CPU-Z, kannst du zb hier runterladen CPUID  starten und bei Mainboard bei "Model" nachsehen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Mai 2017)

Das ist es! (Screenshot)

Wie bringe ich denn den neuen Lüfter vom Gehäuse dran?
Muss ich für den CPU Lüfter das Mainboard abnehmen?
Die Backplate kann ich glkaube ich von der Seite des Computers erreichen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2017)

Okay, das Board hat wohl nur einen einzigen Gehäuselüfteranschluss. Da würde ich dann den Stromanschluss des vorderen Lüfters dranmachen, so dass du den vlt über das BIOS des Mainboards oder eine Software langsamer laufen lassen kannst, falls der zu laut ist.

Den hinteren musst du dann am Netzteil anschließen. 

Wegen des Einbaus: leider hat Sharkoon da keine richtige Anleitung. Aber hier ist eine PDF https://de.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/T3-W/mn_T3-W_int.pdf  in der ich erahnen kann, dass die Gehäusefront wohl mit 6 oder 8 Plastik"nasen" einfach aufgesteckt ist. Wenn du bei offenem Gehäuse da mal schaust. Bei Sharkoon musst du oft einfach nur unter die Front greifen, da ist auch oft eine kleine Mulde, und dann kräftig nach vorne ziehen, dann kannst du die Front "abreißen". Ruhig erstmal feste ziehen. Dann kommt du gut an die Lüfter ran, es kann sein, dass Du die SCHRAUBEN der Lüfter aber von der Gehäuseinnenseite aus entfernen musst. Es kann auch sein, dass es keine Schrauben, sondern nur Gummi/Plastikstecker sind. Später machst du die wieder drauf und klopfst sie einfach wieder fest. 

Ich würde dann den hier für vorne nehmen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000W7NGRA?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&linkCode=df0&creative=22498&creativeASIN=B000W7NGRA&childASIN=B000W7NGRA&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Und den für hinten:  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000W7NGWK?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&linkCode=df0&creative=22502&creativeASIN=B000W7NGWK&childASIN=B000W7NGWK&tag=geizhalspre03-21

Leider gibt es den grad nicht auf Lager, aber du kannst auch per Amazon bei aquatuning bestellen:  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B004CLFYWW?smid=A30IE0XRUG4KOB&linkCode=df0&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B004CLFYWW&childASIN=B004CLFYWW&tag=geizhals10-21    auch den ersten könntest du da bestellen, hier ist auch aquatuning mit einem Preis gelistet https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B000W7NGRA/ref=olp_page_3?ie=UTF8&f_new=true&startIndex=20

 Die Sythe hab ich gewählt, weil sie gut sind UND weil da auf jeden Fall auch ein Adapter dabei wäre, damit du einen von beiden am Netzteil anschließen kannst.



Wegen des CPU-Kühlers: ich weiß ja nicht, welchen du hast. Aber wenn es der normale AMD-Kühler ist, gibt im Netz sicher viele Anleitungen. An die Rückseite des Boards kommst du ran, indem du auch das rechte Seitenteil abnimmst. Da haben moderne Gehäuse ein großes viereckiges "Loch" auf der entsprechenden Höhe.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Mai 2017)

Ok aber ich wollte die Konfiguration beibehalten!
Also vorne wieder beide Lüfter und hinten keine!
Das hat bis jetzt sehr gut funktioniert.
Würdest du den be quiet Lüfter oder den du mir vorgeschlagen hast nehmen?(CPU)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok aber ich wollte die Konfiguration beibehalten!
> Also vorne wieder beide Lüfter und hinten keine!
> Das hat bis jetzt sehr gut funktioniert.


 das würde ich nicht machen. Es ist immer besser: vorne Luft rein, Luftstrom nach hinten, damit die frische Luft an Grafikkarte und CPU kommt, hinten die warme dann raus.

Du kannst aber gerne ZWEI von den Lüftern mit 800 U/Min nehmen, die dann vorne Luft reinblasen. Aber Luft raus würde ich immer hinten machen, d.h. dann halt noch den einen für hinten dazu.



> Würdest du den be quiet Lüfter oder den du mir vorgeschlagen hast nehmen?(CPU)


 die sind beide gut, aber der Ben Nevis ist größer, auch der Lüfter. D.h. er kühlt leiser. Insofern finde ICH den ben nevis besser. Kostet halt auch 6-7€ mehr.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (27. Mai 2017)

Ok also ich fasse mal zusammen:

2x davon:https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGRA/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1x davon:https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGWK/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1x davon: https://www.amazon.de/Alpenföhn-Ben...495909265&sr=1-1&keywords=ben+nevis+alpenföhn

Ist so alles richtig?

Du hattest mir ja vorher einen ECO vorgeschlagen. Was ist mit dem?

Würde dieser Ben nevis meine cpu auf 4,5 GHZ aushalten?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok also ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> 2x davon:https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGRA/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
> 1x davon:https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGWK/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
> ...



also, 4,5 GHz als Turbo oder Standard? Deine CPU hat an sich nur 3,3 GHz Standard, dann wäre sogar der Brocken ECO zu wenig, da müsste ein Kühler, der eher 40-50€ kostet ^^


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2017)

Ok der Preis wäre dann etwas zu hoch.
Du hast mir 2 Modelle von Lüftern genannt.
Einmal den Alpenföhn BroKen eco und den ben nevis.
Welchen soll ich nehmen?
Als Standard takt

Würde einer der drei (Für mich ist noch der be quiet dabei)meine Cpu auf 4;4 oder 4,3 GHZ aushalten?
Habe gestern abend mal mit meinen Papa geredet und er sagt, dass der Lüfter auch reinpassen muss. Das weiß ich leider nicht, da da   ja normalerweise die RAM Riegel sind. Wie schaut das.bei den Lüftern aus? Er sagt auch, dass der eco eng am Preislimit ist. Würde der sich mehr lohnen als ben nevis  oder be quiet?


Ist das der eco?
EKL AG 84000000106 Dual-Tower CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1150 (500-1500rpm, 4-Pin PWM) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KIRLV58/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_2RHkzbEJ3Z1J8

Beim cpu kühler würde ich gerne 2 Lüfter dran machen. Welchen Zusatz-Lüfter soll ich nehmen?  Lohnt sich das überhaupt?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok der Preis wäre dann etwas zu hoch.
> Du hast mir 2 Modelle von Lüftern genannt.
> Einmal den Alpenföhn BroKen eco und den ben nevis.
> Welchen soll ich nehmen?
> Als Standard takt


 für Standard reicht der Ben Nevis dicke für einen leisen Betrieb. Wenn du ein wenig übertakten willst, wäre eher der Brocken ECO angesagt. 



> Würde einer der drei (Für mich ist noch der be quiet dabei)meine Cpu auf 4;4 oder 4,3 GHZ aushalten?


 "aushalten" würden die das schon, schließlich geht die CPU auch bei Standard im Turbo bis auf 4,3 GHz. Aber dauerhaft als Standardtakt PLUS vlt dann noch nen Turbo, der nochmal was drauflegt, könnte es dann eben vlt. laut werden, weil die Kühler nicht schnell genug die Wärme wegbringen können. Vor allem der be quiet, weil der klein ist = weniger Kühlfläche und einen kleinen Lüfter hat = der muss schnell drehen, um ähnlich viel Luft wegzuschaffen wie der Ben Nevis oder Brocken ECO.



> Habe gestern abend mal mit meinen Papa geredet und er sagt, dass der Lüfter auch reinpassen muss. Das weiß ich leider nicht, da da   ja normalerweise die RAM Riegel sind. Wie schaut das.bei den Lüftern aus? Er sagt auch, dass der eco eng am Preislimit ist. Würde der sich mehr lohnen als ben nevis  oder be quiet?


 ich würde sagen, dass der Ben Nevis die beste Wahl wäre. Der ist auch nicht SO groß, als dass es mit dem RAM Probleme geben könnte.



> Ist das der eco?
> EKL AG 84000000106 Dual-Tower CPU-Kühler für Sockel 1150 (500-1500rpm, 4-Pin PWM) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00KIRLV58/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_2RHkzbEJ3Z1J8


 ja



> Beim cpu kühler würde ich gerne 2 Lüfter dran machen. Welchen Zusatz-Lüfter soll ich nehmen?  Lohnt sich das überhaupt?


 das bringt nix, außer man hätte einen SEHR großen Kühler UND würde extrem übertakten. Bei fast allen Kühlern, bei denen EIN Lüfter dran ist, geht das zudem auch gar nicht, da hast du keine Halterung für einen zweiten Lüfter. UND du hast gar keinen Anschluss am Board für den zweiten Lüfter. 

Es ist auch so: vorne bläst ein Lüfter Luft ins Gehäuse, und der CPU-Lüfter bläst die Luft nach hinten. Das ergibt einen klaren Luftstrom, und der Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse verstärkt das ganze noch mal. Der Lüfter hinten im Gehäuse wirkt fast so, als würdest du einen zweiten Lüfter hinten an den CPU-Kühler dranmachen. Der ist auch nicht besonders weit weg vom CPU-Kühler. Hier zB sieht man das gut dargestellt http://bilderhochladen.eu/i/8f6600bc0527.jpg

Du kannst mir das echt glauben: wenn du kleine Extrem-Übertakter-Spiränzchen machst, reichen 1-2 Lüfter vorne, ein 20-25€-CPU-Kühler mitr einem Lüfter und ein Gehäuse-Lüfter hinten DICKE aus für einen leisen Betrieb.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2017)

Also der Ben Nevis ist billiger als der Eco.
Wenn es nur für kurze Zeit laut wird, dann könnte ich es aushalten.
Du würdest also keine 2 Lüfter an den Seiten packen?
Mein Ziel während es, Standard Takt 4,3 GHZ erreichen.
Dafür währe der Eco besser oder?
Wie gesagt, es kann kurz laut werden. Das würde mich nicht stören. Habe im Internet gelesen, dass es dafür Kabel gibt. Würde das gehen?
WÄhre es dann leiser mit zwei?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2017)

Vorne 2, hinten einer, und einer für die CPU - das reicht dicke. Mir mehr Lüftern machst du am Ende den Luftstrom vlt sogar kaputt, und es wird lauter. 

Für 4,3 GHz Dauerhaft nimm lieber den ECO.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2017)

Ok danke!!!!!!!
Echt große Hilfe für mich!!!
Ich fasse jetzt mal alles zusammen:

2x den https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGRA/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1x den https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGWK/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1x den https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00KIRLV58/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum

Also keinen CPU Extra Kühler??


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok danke!!!!!!!
> Echt große Hilfe für mich!!!
> Ich fasse jetzt mal alles zusammen:
> 
> ...


 jo, wobei ich halt meine, dass vorne einer ausreicht, aber wenn du willst, dann bestell ruhig 2.



> Also keinen CPU Extra Kühler??


 der EKL Brocken ist ja ein CPU-Kühler, oder meinst du jetzt "keinen zweiten CPU-LÜFTER" ? Letzteres: ja, der eine, der dabei ist, reicht.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (28. Mai 2017)

Genau so meine ich das. Kein zweiter Lüfter. 
Habe in meinen Amazon Warenkorb auCh noch so Kabel rein für die Lüfter.  Damit kann ih mehrere Lüfter anschließen.

5er Set Lüfter Adapterkabel, 3pol Molex Buchse an 2x 3pol Molex Stecker https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IAYCXNK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_OAYkzb75W9GHD

Sind das die richtigen? 
Würdest du andere nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Genau so meine ich das. Kein zweiter Lüfter.
> Habe in meinen Amazon Warenkorb auCh noch so Kabel rein für die Lüfter.  Damit kann ih mehrere Lüfter anschließen.
> 
> 5er Set Lüfter Adapterkabel, 3pol Molex Buchse an 2x 3pol Molex Stecker https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IAYCXNK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_OAYkzb75W9GHD
> ...


 ein 5er-Set ist Unfug - das wäre ja für 10 (!) Lüfter ^^  Du brauchst maximal 2 Stück. 

Aber so oder so: es kommt drauf an, was du dann wo anschließen willst. Das Board hat wie gesagt wohl nur einen einzigen Anschluss für nen Gehäuselüfter, da würde ich maximal 2 Lüfter gleichzeitig dranmachen. Und den dritten kannst du dann ans Netzteil anschließen, der läuft dann halt immer mit 100%, wobei du dann einen Adapter 12V auf 7V oder auf 5V nachkaufen könntest, damit der langsamer dreht. Oder du machst es selber, da muss man nur 2-3 Kabel aus dem Stecker rausnehmen und anders geordnet wieder rein. Im Endeffekt brauchst du an such nur EINEN dieser verlinkten Adapter, da könntest du dann die beiden vorderen Lüfter dranmachen, dann den Adapter an den Anschluss am Board dranmachen.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2017)

Was würde passieren, wenn ich drei Lüfter dranhänge? Das mit dem Netzteil traue ich mich nicht so!!
Ist aber ein weiterer Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter am Bord oder brauche iCh auch einen Adapter?

Du würdest KEINEN zweiten Front-Gehäuselüfter nehmen??? Dann wäre das ja mit dem Adapter geklärt??
1 Lüfter vorne http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGRA/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1 Lüfter hinten http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000W7NGWK/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
1 Lüfter Cpu http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00KIRLV58/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum

1 Adapterkabel https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000KKMB0M/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2017)

Du kannst ruhig zwei vorne nehmen. Es kann aber sein,dass es halt nix bringt.

Und wenn du zu viele Lüfter am gleichen Boardanschluss dranmachst, dann kann das zu einer überlastung führen, weil die boardanschlüsse ein Maximum haben, was sie an Strom liefern.  Per netzteil aber ist es kein Problem, das macht das nebenbei mit links. Und nebenbei: WENN das Netzteil zu schwach wäre für die Lüfter, dann spielt es keine Rolle, WO man die anschließt.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2017)

ICh nehme jetzt einfach nur EINEN Lüfter vorne.(Ich kann ja jederzeit einen nachkaufen!)
Dann könnte ich es ja mit diesem Kabel verbinden (Vorne und Hinten and MB)
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000KKMB0M/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum

Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

Mit dem.Netzteil ist es mir zu Gefährlich, da ich mich GAR NICHT damit auskenne,  wo ich es da anschließen muss.

Jetzt weiß ich, eigentlich ganz gut, wie es geht.
Das einzige, wo ist Angst habe, ist das Gehäuse! 
Bin mir nicht sicher,  wie ich es schaffe ohne was kaputt zu machen! Tipps gibt es da.keine?

An welchen Anschluss muss ich denn die Gehäuselüfter dran machen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> ICh nehme jetzt einfach nur EINEN Lüfter vorne.(Ich kann ja jederzeit einen nachkaufen!)
> Dann könnte ich es ja mit diesem Kabel verbinden (Vorne und Hinten and MB)
> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000KKMB0M/?tag=pcgames-21&ascsubtag=forum
> 
> Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


 Theoretisch geht das, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es am Ende klappt, denn der eine Lüfter dreht ja schneller als der andere. Es kann sein, dass das Board beiden Lüftern zB 70% Strom gibt, dann dreht der eine halt mit 600, der andere mit 1000 U/Min. Es kann aber auch sein, dass das Board verwirrt ist, weil die beiden Lüfter unterschiedliche Werte liefern, so dass es nicht klappt. zudem könnte es sein, dass die Kabel nicht lang genug sind, damit das klappt. Aber du kannst es ja einfach mal probieren.



> Mit dem.Netzteil ist es mir zu Gefährlich, da ich mich GAR NICHT damit auskenne,  wo ich es da anschließen muss.


 das ist völlig harmlos. Bei den Lüftern ist ein Kabel 3Pin auf Molex dabei. Das machst du an den Lüfter. Und in die Molex-Buchse kommt ein passender Stecker vom Netzteil, da kann gar nichts schiefgehen, weil die einheitlich sind. Du kannst unmöglich einen Stecker irgendwo einstecken, wo er keinen Sinn macht. Es gibt keinen Stecker vom Netzteil, der in den Adapter passt, obwohl der falsch wäre. 

Bei dem Lüfter wird ein Adapter in dieser Art http://amigakit.leamancomputing.com/catalog/images/3-pin_fan_molex_power_cable.gif dabei sein. an die kleine Buchse kommt der Lüfter dran, und die beiden größeren Teile: eines ist Molex-Stecker, das andere Molex-Buchse. In die Buchse kommt so ein Stecker vom Netzeil rein https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Molex_male_connector.jpg (je nach Netzteil kann der auch ne andere Farbe haben). Und der zweite Molex-Anschluss des Adapter bleibt einfach frei. Da ist halt Stecker UND Buchse dabei, FALLS man den Stromstecker vom Netzteil eigentlich noch für was anderes braucht. Dann kann man den Adapter nämlich einfach zwischenstecken und muss keinen Stecker vom Netzteil "opfern" . Es kann auch sein, dass da ein Adapter dabei ist, der nur ne Molex-Buchse hat. Dann kommt halt der Lüfterstecker an den kleinen Stecker des Adapters und ein Molex-Stecker vom Netzteil an die Molex-Buchse.



> Jetzt weiß ich, eigentlich ganz gut, wie es geht.
> Das einzige, wo ist Angst habe, ist das Gehäuse!
> Bin mir nicht sicher,  wie ich es schaffe ohne was kaputt zu machen! Tipps gibt es da.keine?


 wie gesagt: an sich musst du bei Sharkoon meistens nur unter die Front greifen und dann ziehen. Schau mal zB hier bei ca 1:23Min  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydJeNo47ddg



> An welchen Anschluss muss ich denn die Gehäuselüfter dran machen?


 Du hast wohl dieses Board ASRock > N68-GS4/USB3 FX R2.0  da ist der Anschluss wohl rechts eher unten, wenn du seitlich in den offenen PC schaust. Direkt rechts vom RAM sind die SATA-Anschlüsse, und darunter hast du einen Anschluss "CHA_FAN1". Der ist für den Gehäuselüfter = Chassis-Fan.

Der Anschluss für den CPU-LÜfter ist bei dem Board echt fies versteckt, aber du siehst ja, wo das aktuelle Kabel hingeht: die Buchse liegt ganz links oben, direkt über einem Anschluss, wo bei dir aktuell ein Stecker vom Netzteil hingehen müsste.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2017)

Ok danke!!!
Habe jetzt die Sachen bei Amazon bestellt und warte darauf, dass die letzten teile am SPÄTESTENS 7. Juni ankommen.
Das wird echt cool!!!
DANKE FÜR DEINE HILFE!!!!!!!
Allein hätte ich das nicht geschafft!!!
Werde dieses Forum und dich Natürlich weiterempfehlen!!!
Denke mal ich schreibe wieder wenn ich Probleme beim Einbau habe.

LG Sebastian


EDIT:
Ich kann die Lüftetraber auch nur an das MB anschließen ohne netzteil??


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2017)

Weißt du denn auch, wie ich das mit den Übertakten richtig mache?
Letztes mal hat das ein Bekannter gemacht.
Ich weiß nur, dass es im Bios gehen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ich kann die Lüftetraber auch nur an das MB anschließen ohne netzteil??


 du kannst einen Lüfter ENTWEDER am Board ODER am Netzteil anschließen - das wirst du aber auch sehen, beides gleichzeitig geht von den Steckern her gar nicht  

Zum Übertakten: da weiß ich leider bei dem AMD nicht so gut bescheid.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (29. Mai 2017)

Ok danke!
Gibt es hier ein Unterforum zum.Übertakten?

LG sebastian


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok danke!
> Gibt es hier ein Unterforum zum.Übertakten?
> 
> LG sebastian


 nee, aber bei pcgh.de wäre eines.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (30. Mai 2017)

Ok dann werde ich da mal hibguckrn.
Werde dich natürlich über einbauprovleme erzahlen (wenn welche gibt  )


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2017)

Lass Dir am besten auch Zeit. Und unbedingt vor dem Einbau den PC GANZ vom Strom weg, auch das Monitorkabel ab, und dich 1x erden (zB an Wasserhahn packen).

Bei den Lüftern hast du pro Lüfter 4 Schrauben, aber es wäre nicht schlimm, wenn du nur 2 reinmachst, falls es mit den anderen was hakt. Am besten erst in einer Ecke die Schraube rein, dann die diagonal gegenüberliegende, also erst zb links oben, dann rechts unten. Und VORHER schauen, wo das Kabel beim Lüfter rauskommt, damit du nicht später erst merkst, dass es nicht ganz reicht nur weil die Seite mit dem Kabel oben und nicht unten ist oder umgekehrt     Ach ja: bei den Lüftern sollte irgendwo ein Pfeil eingraviert sein, damit du weiß, in welche Richtung die Luft geblasen wird. Meisten ist zudem auch die Seite, wo der Lüfter in der Mitte den Typenaufkleber hat, die Seite, ZU die der Lüfter bläst. Also: du schaust aufs Typenschild => der Lüfter würde dir ins Gesicht blasen.  Aber besser ist es, dass du nach einem Hinweispfeil Ausschaut hältst


----------



## Sebastian1234 (30. Mai 2017)

> 1x erden (zB an Wasserhahn packen)



Muss ich einfach 1x den Wasserhahn( Der,der Leitungswasser führt) anfassen??


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Muss ich einfach 1x den Wasserhahn( Der,der Leitungswasser führt) anfassen??


 ja, oder auch nen Heizkörper. Einfach was aus Metall, das "in den Boden" geht   du kannst halt theoretisch ein wenig statische Ladung haben, und wenn du dann PC-Teile anfasst KÖNNTE die auf das Teil übergehen, und wenn du dann auch noch Pech hast, kann ein Chip davon kaputtgehen. D.h. selbst wenn du dich nicht erdest, ist es schon Pech, falls was passiert. Aber 1x erden, dann ist alles ok.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

HILFE!!!!!!!!
Mir wurde gesagt(computerbase), dass ich vllt. Ein Chinaböller netzteil habe!!!!!!!!

ICh traue mich gerade nichts zu machen! !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

"Chinaböller" halte ich ja für etwas übertrieben, aber tatsächlich soll die Qualität der NTs wohl seit der Übernahme etwas gelitten haben. Andererseits kennen die Brüder im CB-Forum offenbar ihre eigenen Reviews nicht, denn eine 530W-Version dieser Serie ist im Test gar nicht so übel weggekommen.
Wenn du dich natürlich an's übertakten machen willst, noch dazu mit Leistungszugewinnen von über 30%, dann würde ich auch mal noch nen Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube das Netzteil hat eine Effiziens von 80% (Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher).
Neues Netzteil kann ich mir leider nicht kaufen, da ich kein Geld mehr dafür habe( Bin ja auch erst 13 )
Muss ich jetzt Angst haben, wenn ich übertakte, dass mir der PC um die Ohren fliegt??
Wollte gerne auf 4,3 (Mindestens 4 sollten schon drinnen sein!) GHZ übertakten!!!



PS: Bin grad in der Schule und mir wurde es erlaubt, dass ich hier schreibe!!!


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Netzteil hat eine Effiziens von 80% (Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher).
> Neues Netzteil kann ich mir leider nicht kaufen, da ich kein Geld mehr dafür habe( Bin ja auch erst 13 )
> Muss ich jetzt Angst haben, wenn ich übertakte, dass mir der PC um die Ohren fliegt??
> Wollte gerne auf 4,3 (Mindestens 4 sollten schon drinnen sein!) GHZ übertakten!


Dass dir was "um die Ohren fliegt" wird nicht passieren, aber bei übermäßiger Belastung der Leitungen des NT, die nicht für solche Stromstärken und Spannungen ausgelegt sind, kann dir eben schlimmstenfalls was durchbrennen. Ich denke 3,8-4GHz sind mit dem Netzteil noch drin. Soweit ich's sehen konnte beginnt der ineffiziente Teil des Übertaktens bei dieser CPU irgendwo zwischen 4 und 4,2GHz, da säuft die quasi nur noch mehr Strom, wird heiß und nicht mehr sonderlich leistungsfähiger.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Dass dir was "um die Ohren fliegt" wird nicht passieren, aber bei übermäßiger Belastung der Leitungen des NT, die nicht für solche Stromstärken und Spannungen ausgelegt sind, kann dir eben schlimmstenfalls was durchbrennen. Ich denke 3,8-4GHz sind mit dem Netzteil noch drin. Soweit ich's sehen konnte beginnt der ineffiziente Teil des Übertaktens bei dieser CPU irgendwo zwischen 4 und 4,2GHz, da säuft die quasi nur noch mehr Strom, wird heiß und nicht mehr sonderlich leistungsfähiger.



Wenn ih 4 GHz STANDARD Takt habe, dann kommt doch noch der TURBO dazu!!!!
Ist es dann zu viel fürs NT?

Im cb forum wurde auch gesagt, dass das mb zu schlecht dafür ist????!?!?!


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

Mhh, also ich sag jetzt mal aus der Erfahrung und ohne das techn. belegen zu können: das glaub ich nicht. Ich hab damals auch nen Athlon XP 2400+ auf knapp 2,8GHz übertaktet und das Board dazu war ebenso n' 50€ ASRock-Board...und damals gab es Schutzfunktionen, wie beispielsweise UCOP, noch nicht. Wenn man es traditionell macht, also den Takt leicht heben, Belastungstest, wieder heben, Belastungstest, merkt man ohnehin recht zeitig wo Board, CPU und NT ihre Grenzen haben. Aber klar, Grundsorge um die Komponenten sollte immer eine Rolle spielen...

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

Ok wie man vllt. mitbekommen hat, habe ich mir Lüfter bestellt!
Habe den FRONT LÜFTER mal angebaut (An MB Anschluss) aber es hat nur 800 RPM!!!!
Er dreht aber mit ca. 930!!!
Normal??


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Mai 2017)

Wie jetzt? Der Lüfter soll nur 800 können, das UEFI zeigt aber 960 an?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

HWMonitor  zeigt 930 an. Ist ein 3-Pin anschluss


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> HWMonitor  zeigt 930 an. Ist ein 3-Pin anschluss


 also, es kann auch mal falsche Anzeigen geben, das würde mich jetzt nicht "schocken". Gibt es denn nur EINEN Wert, der da steht? Denn auch der Speed vom CPU-Lüfter wird ja ggf angezeigt, und der kann mehr als 800 drehen. Sicher, dass die 930 vom neuen Lüfter stammen? Zudem kannst du auch mal im BIOS nachsehen, ob vlt der Lüfteranschluss irgendwie "festgelegt" wurde, mit nem bestimmten Speed zu drehen. Dann stellst du das halt auf automatisch oder "silent" um oder so, da musst du mal schauen, was für Möglichkeiten es gibt. 

und zum Netzteil: keine Sorge. Man übertaktet ja eh in kleinen Schritten und testet dann erst in Ruhe. Natürlich kann es sein, dass das Netzteil "schuld" ist, dass du am Ende zb 0,4 GHz weniger schaffst als mit einem guten Netzteil, oder dass auch das Mainboard "zu schlecht" ist, um die CPU wirklich stark zu übertaktet. Dann hast du halt "Pech" mit dem Takt, aber es kann nichts passieren. Du startest den PC einfach neu, gehst ins BIOS, stellst die letzten STABILEN Werte ein, und dann war's das halt.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist es!
SYSFANIN



> und zum Netzteil: keine Sorge. Man übertaktet ja eh in kleinen Schritten



Wenn aber dann Kabel durchbrennen??

Wie kann ich da was im BIOS einstellen?
Kann nur cpu lüfter irgendwas machen!


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, das kann ein Messfehler sein, kann aber auch sein, dass das Board ein wenig mehr Strom liefert, und dann drehen die halt auch was schneller. Schlimm ist das aber nicht. Und du kannst ja mal schauen, ob du es im BIOS oder mit ner Software fürs Board so ansteuern kannst, dass es nach Deinen Wünschen geht, zB mit 600 U/Min.



> Wenn aber dann Kabel durchbrennen??
> 
> Wie kann ich da was im BIOS einstellen?
> Kann nur cpu lüfter irgendwas machen!


 da brennt nix durch. Wenn die CPU zu viel Strom anfordert, kann es halt sein, dass das Netzteil das nicht schafft oder es nicht stabil schafft. Dann geht der PC aus bzw. du hast Fehlermeldungen. 

Das Netzteil wird aber nicht mehr Strom "senden" als es an sich liefern darf, und nur wenn es DAS tun würde, könnte was durchschmelzen. FALLS es aus irgendeinem Grund das Netzteil doch "abfackelt", weil die Sicherungen zu billig sind: in dem besonderen Fall wird ja wohl ein Elternteil bereit sind, die 40-45€ für ein neues Netzteil vorzustrecken.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (31. Mai 2017)

Habe im BIOS nur was zum cpu lüfter (Configure CPU Fan) gefunden.
Ich glaube es zwar nicht, aber es ist möglich, dass ich die Lüfter vertauscht habe. Das sehe ich aber morgen, denn da kommt mein Adapter. 

Mit speed Fan habe ich es versucht aber keine Anleitung gefunden, die geklappt hat. ( Da steht immer Software Controlled aber das gibt es bei mir nicht! !)


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Habe im BIOS nur was zum cpu lüfter (Configure CPU Fan) gefunden.
> Ich glaube es zwar nicht, aber es ist möglich, dass ich die Lüfter vertauscht habe. Das sehe ich aber morgen, denn da kommt mein Adapter.


 wie meinst du das mit "vertauscht" ? Du hast ja nur einen neuen, und den hast du doch ans Board angeschlossen, oder? Am Board gibt es aber nur EINEN Anschluss + den für den CPU-Lüfter. Letzterer zeigt ja 1350 an, das kann ja erst recht nicht der neue sein, der an sich nur 800 U/Min haben soll.

Steht denn auf der Packung des neuen auch 800 U/Min drauf? Vlt hast du ja nen falschen bekommen?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Hab zwei gestern bekommen.  Bin mir nicht sicher ob ih den richtigen vorne eingebaut habe, aber das sehe ich ja heute.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

OK HILFE!!!
Backplate schraubenLoch zu KLEIN für die schrauben vom lüfter! !!! Was tun?


Edit:

Alles eingebaut auf 3,6 GHz übertaktet, prime 95 und er startet neu!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> OK HILFE!!!
> Backplate schraubenLoch zu KLEIN für die schrauben vom lüfter! !!! Was tun?
> 
> 
> ...


 dann ist das ganz einfach zu viel Takt, entweder für die CPU oder fürs Board. WIE hast du den Takt denn erhöht? Nur den Multiplikator? Die anderen Werte auch angepasst? Vielleicht zu viel Spannung gegeben? Das ist bei AMD nicht soooo einfach.

Sitzt der Kühler denn nun?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Im bios per muiltiplikator ansonsten nix verändert!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Im bios per muiltiplikator ansonsten nix verändert!


 hmm, es kann sein, dass du trotzdem die Spannung manuell einstellen musst, und den PCIe-Takt auf 100MHz festlegen musst UND Turbomodus aus.

Siehe hier das dritte Posting, da schildert godfather es ausführlich AMD FX-8350 4,0 Ghz auf 4,8 Ghz übertakten  Achtung, ist ne andere CPU! Also nur auf die allgemeinen Tipps achten.


Es kann auch sein, dass das Board oder Netzteil auch einfach nur nicht gut zum Übertakten geeignet sind.  Das Mainboard kostete nie mehr als 55€, das ist also ein echtes Billig-Teil - es kann seht gut sein, dass das ganz simpel völlig ungeeignet ist für OC. Schlimm ist das aber nicht: wenn du jetzt 10% mehr Takt hast, dann hast du MAXIMAL 10% mehr Leistung. In einem Spiel, bei dem du zB 40 FPS hast, hast du dann eben 44 FPS - so der Brüller ist das also nicht.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Ok und wie deaktivierre ich den Turbo?
Wie muss ich denn die Spannung einstellen? Habe Angst, irgendwas kaputt zu machen!

CPU läuft grad auf 3,5 GHZ und bei Prime zeigt es nach kurzer Zet folgendes an:
"Auf dem PC ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Er muss neu gestartet werden."


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok und wie deaktivierre ich den Turbo? [/QUOITE] Da musst du im BIOS genau nachsehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naja, dann solltest du an sich lieber nicht übertakten  



> CPU läuft grad auf 3,5 GHZ und bei Prime zeigt es nach kurzer Zet folgendes an:
> "Auf dem PC ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Er muss neu gestartet werden."


 tja, geht halt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht. Ist die Temperatur kurz vor der Meldung denn okay?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Temperatur ist davor auf 30 Grad.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im BIOS wird andere Temperatur angezeigt als bei hwmonitor bei AMD 8370E


----------



## RichardLancelot (1. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> OK HILFE!!!
> Backplate schraubenLoch zu KLEIN für die schrauben vom lüfter! !!! Was tun?
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, was? [emoji16] Du bist bei 3,6 und er läuft nicht stabil?

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Momentan schon bei 3,5 gleiche geschichte


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Temperatur ist davor auf 30 Grad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




die ersten beiden Bilder sind zu unscharf, und das dritte: da steht, dass die CPU einen Maximal-Takt von 6300 (!!!!) Megahertz hat! Das ist vermutlich der Turbo, und wegen Prime95 geht sicher der Turbo an. Aber du hast oben im Menü auch "OC Mode", der steht auf "Auto". Stell mal auf "Manual" um, ob du dann selber den Turbo wählen ODER abstellen kannst. 

Außerdem musst du - GLAUBE ICH - bei der North Bridge Frequency dafür sorgen, dass die auch niedriger ist. Da bin ich aber nicht sicher. Wie ist denn der Wert, wenn du nicht übertaktest?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (1. Juni 2017)

Ok das werde ich morgen so um 15 uhr schreiben.
Kann jetzt nicht mehr an pc.
Habe schon AMD turbo tehnologie auf disabled.
Werde morgen einfach mal schauen.

Ah und übrigens:
Der Takt(so sehe ich das(kann aber auch sein, dass es in dem Moment umspringt) auf 3315 MHz ist)

Die ersten Bilder sind unwichtig. Das sind Sachen von as und vom Status.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2017)

Es kann gut sein, dass der jetzt problemlos läuft, weil er halt noch nicht in den Turbo reingeht. Aber bei Last, wenn der dann wirklich über 4,5-5GHz rausgeht, wird es halt ein Problem.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (2. Juni 2017)

HILFE!!!!
Habe den oc  Mode vom prozessor auf das Minimum gestellt (150 mhz) dann Steh da.maximal  5.23 GHZ und jetzt kommt kein Bild mehr!!!!!!!!!! Bitte SCHNELL antworten! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> HILFE!!!!
> Habe den oc  Mode vom prozessor auf das Minimum gestellt (150 mhz) dann Steh da.maximal  5.23 GHZ und jetzt kommt kein Bild mehr!!!!!!!!!! Bitte SCHNELL antworten! !!!!!!!!!


  IM Handbuch nachsehen und nach cmos-Reset suchen. Damit kannst  du das Board auf Standardwerte setzen, müsste so eine kleine Steckbrücke auf dem Board sein. Wenn es das nicht gibt, dann nimm mal die Batterie vom Board für 20-30Min raus.

und wie gesagt. wenn du Sorge hast und nicht bescheid weißt, dann lass es. Es bringt eh nicht viel. Oder such eine Anleitung, wo echt JEDER einzelne Punkt genau beschrieben wird, was du WIE genau einstellen musst.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (2. Juni 2017)

Ok irgendwie geht es jetzt wieder musste nix machen!
Hab's jetzt geschafft, den Turbo auszuschalten.


----------



## Sebastian1234 (17. Juni 2017)

Ok war jetzt mal einige Tage nicht am PCund habe jetzt einen 12 to 7v molex adapter gebaut. Jetzt brummt mein PC aber irgendwie. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ok war jetzt mal einige Tage nicht am PCund habe jetzt einen 12 to 7v molex adapter gebaut. Jetzt brummt mein PC aber irgendwie. Woran kann das liegen?


  das kann ganz simpel die Festplatte sein. Pack die mal an, wenn der PC an ist, ob es sich dann verändert. Manchmal hilft es dann, die Schrauben ein wenig lockerer oder fester anzuziehen, oder falls es so ein Schubladensystem ist: die Schublade ein wenig vor oder zurückdrücken, oder ne andere Schublade ausprobieren.

Oder brummt eindeutig der Lüfter?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (17. Juni 2017)

Ändert sich nix
habe die Lüfter mal wieder mit 12v betrieben und es ist weg. Komisch


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Ändert sich nix
> habe die Lüfter mal wieder mit 12v betrieben und es ist weg. Komisch


 also, wenn du Pech hast, dann hast du einen Lüfter erwischt, der GENAU im 7V-Bereich einen Sound hat, der eben als Brummen rüberkommt. Oder der ist ganz leicht defekt, hat ne Unwucht, so dass er brummt. Aber bei mehr Speed "dreht" sich die Unwucht raus und brummt nicht mehr. Vlt hilt es, da mal einen anderen Lüfter da einbauen, also dass zwei Lüfter die Plätze tauschen?

Ach ja: evlt. ist nur ein Kabel im Weg, und die Lüfterblätter streifen es. Bei mehr Speed wiederum ist genug Luft da, damit das Kabel nen halben mm weit "weggeweht" wird, so dass es da keine Berührung gibt. Auch das könnte sein.

ODER wenn das Brummen sehr leise ist: vlt kommt es von ganz woanders her und ist auch jetzt immer noch da, aber weil der Lüfter bei 12V lauter ist, wird das Brummen übertönt?


----------



## Sebastian1234 (19. Juni 2017)

Hm. es ist möglich, dass es noch da ist, wenn die Lüfter schnell laufen. Habe es wieder auf 7v umgestellt. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr so oft. Es streifen auch keine anderen Kabel daran. habe die Lüfter mal an meine Autobatterie angeschlossen und diese auf 7v gedrosselt. Da ist es nicht da.
Bilde mir ein, dss es vom DVD-Laufwerk kommt. Habe dieses aber schon mal abgekabselt (Strom und Daten) und es besteht weiterhin.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2017)

Sebastian1234 schrieb:


> Hm. es ist möglich, dass es noch da ist, wenn die Lüfter schnell laufen. Habe es wieder auf 7v umgestellt. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr so oft. Es streifen auch keine anderen Kabel daran. habe die Lüfter mal an meine Autobatterie angeschlossen und diese auf 7v gedrosselt. Da ist es nicht da.
> Bilde mir ein, dss es vom DVD-Laufwerk kommt. Habe dieses aber schon mal abgekabselt (Strom und Daten) und es besteht weiterhin.


  oft ist es halt die Festplatte, und das Brummen kommt aber an einer anderen Stelle zum Vorschein. Vlt bau die mal aus und leg sie auf den Boden im Gehäuse, oder noch besser: neben den offenen PC ein paar Bücher stellen, Festaplatte auf die Bücher und Strom- und Sata-Kabel aus dem PC nach außen führen zur Platte. Dann wäre die GAR nicht mehr im PC, und wenn es dann NICHT brummt, war sie es schuld. Dabei natürlich nur aufpassen, dass du nicht mit dem Fuß oder so gegen den Bücherstapel kickst


----------

